# Al Barsha Vet Clinic / Adopting cats!



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

hi all,

As some of you know i'm fostering a kitty from feline friends named Spook. This is her;

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y35/alli_83/sly in dubai/DSCF0255.jpg

Anyway. We took her to get spayed at Al Barsha vet clinic a couple of days after we got her. I have to say, they werent the friendliest in the world. Because she was a feline friends cat, or "streetcat" as they called her, they did what I reckon is a slap bang job on her spaying. But she recovered fine and it all seemed to be in order.

About a month ago, she started scratching a little more than usual. I noticed it, but didn't think anything of it. Her scratching got more and more intense, and she started to lose hair on her legs. so i thought whoa this isnt normal, and took her to al safa vet last night, who were really sweet and friendly.
The vet asked me where Spook had been spayed, and I told them Al Barsha. The vet said check this out - and got a blue light and shined it on spook's belly. 

She was covered in ringworm, EXACTLY FOLLOWING THE CLIPPER LINES FROM HER SPAY.

They said that of course we can't prove it, but it's mighty suspicious that there's ringworm following the exact course of the clippers - and had started to spread. 

She is on treatment now and already the scratching has diminsihed a bit - but I wanted to warn you all that there's a high possibility that ABVC gave my poor foster kitty ringworm. It's not bad enough to have been found in a steaming carpark surrounded by a litter of near dead kittens cos you don't have the strength to wean them and protect them from the sun, and to be honest, to be given ringworm from the damn vet is like a big kick in the pants. 

So everyone be warned.

Also - if you are interested in giving spook a forever home, let me know, cos I am getting WAY too attached and nobody even looks twice at her on the adoption days cos she's not as young or loud as the other cars


----------

